# Navarre pier- People fishing throwing lures at fire rescue



## hurricanes1

This past Saturday fire rescue from Navarre Beach and Escambia fire rescued multiple swimmers in distress and was searching for another person when multiple people started throwing lures at the rescue personnel. I have fished the pier many times and most people are good people but this kind of behavior really gets under my skin. If this happens again authorities will be notified. The pier pro's are usually good at policing there own and hopefully they will take care of this so that it dose not happen again!


----------



## Magic Mike

Wow...


----------



## MrFish

Typical.


----------



## Bayfisher

Thats pretty messed up... I've thrown lures at flipper from the pier, and the occasional boat that gets to close ( you have the whole ocean, and you chose to fish right up on the pier?) but nothing as disrespectful as that.


----------



## Splittine

Bayfisher said:


> Thats pretty messed up... I've thrown lures at flipper from the pier, and the occasional boat that gets to close ( you have the whole ocean, and you chose to fish right up on the pier?) but nothing as disrespectful as that.


Yeah cause just a regular boat is so much better. Are you the pot or kettle?


----------



## ironman172

there should have been more to rescue...from being thrown over the rail off the pier ....that would stop it immediately if in the water and not from the elevated vantage point


----------



## Contender

20 pager


----------



## Ron19

hurricanes1 said:


> This past Saturday fire rescue from Navarre Beach and Escambia fire rescued multiple swimmers in distress and was searching for another person when multiple people started throwing lures at the rescue personnel. I have fished the pier many times and most people are good people but this kind of behavior really gets under my skin. _*If this happens again*_ authorities will be notified. The pier pro's are usually good at policing there own and hopefully they will take care of this so that it dose not happen again!


 
WHAT?!?!? If it happens again???

These are hard working professionals trying to do their job. How in the hell do you wait until next time? You might as well have been one of the knuckleheads throwing at them.


----------



## halo1

Splittine said:


> Yeah cause just a regular boat is so much better. Are you the pot or kettle?


+1 on what split said !! I can't believe you admitted to throwing at a boat and endangering someone


----------



## Dragsmoker

hurricanes1 said:


> If this happens again authorities will be notified.



I guess it takes somebody getting injured/killed to notify authorities? I'm surprised the Firefighters didn't go beat their arse.


----------



## billin

*Fishing*

Trashy people destroy everything. I will never understand the mentality on the piers throwing stuff at boats,acting like A-holes to other people etc. News flash you are on a pier a public place you have no more of a right to be there than anyone in a boat or not regardless get over yourselves.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

bayfisher said:


> thats pretty messed up... I've thrown lures at flipper from the pier, and the occasional boat that gets to close ( you have the whole ocean, and you chose to fish right up on the pier?) but nothing as disrespectful as that.


 really??????????????????


----------



## halo1

I almost got in a fight out there last year when A guy almost hooked a young girl with a cobia lure. Her Mom said something to the guy which I didn't hear, then the guy loudly tells the Mom it was the young girls fault and it would be her(the girls) problem if she didn't stay away from him in the future. I promptly told him if he hooked that girl I would shove that fishing rod so far up his arse that he would'nt ever need to buy a new rod again. Calmer heads prevailed and he left promptly. Most of the Navarre pier crew are ok but there's more then a few that are total dirtbags!I have a friend of mine that fish's out there 4-5 days a week and he tells me some stories that make me sick.


----------



## hurricanes1

The police might have been notified, not sure I wasn't on shift at the time. I started this thread in hopes that people would not get arrested and that the regulars would keep some of the idiots in check.


----------



## hurricanes1

Unfortunately one person did drown, the article is in the Navarre press.


----------



## Bayfisher

Wow okay I was in the wrong... but there is a difference between a 30' boat and a person... and wont happen again. Sorry for being honest. Never been young and stupid?


----------



## halo1

Bayfisher said:


> Wow okay I was in the wrong... but there is a difference between a 30' boat and a person... and wont happen again. Sorry for being honest. Never been young and stupid?


There is not a difference. There are people on a boat. but yes, I have been young and stupid before. Hell, my wife still says I do stupid stuff !!:whistling: Wish I could use the young excuse still


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I guess 30' boats dont have people on them, and considering you didnt think it was dumb until someone said something, I dont think you have changed your mind


----------



## Bayfisher

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> I guess 30' boats dont have people on them, and considering you didnt think it was dumb until someone said something, I dont think you have changed your mind


Well that is your opinion, but when your on a pier who have 6-8 other people doing the exact same thing, who taught you everything about pier fishing, then what? I never really thought about it until now. And for the one time I did it, it was a 30' boat, with one kid( yes one 20-25 year old) driving it, about 10 feet away from Okaloosa Island Pier...chasing cobia jealously involved? maybe. And I am sorry for my actions and regret them, what else do you want me to say?


----------



## johnf

So you chunked a lure, probably with several sharp hooks at a 20sh year old kid who probably didn't know any better. I could see yelling at him, but you're putting his life and equipment in danger by doing that. 


You could put an eye out with that thing. 

You guys fish in a place where the vast majority of the people around you have never fished there or are there for a few days or weeks at a time and have no idea what the general etiquette is. Cutting them a little slack by yelling and making yourself look like an a-hole is a lot better than putting them in real danger by being an a-hole.


----------



## 192

Bayfisher said:


> Wow okay I was in the wrong... but there is a difference between a 30' boat and a person... and wont happen again. Sorry for being honest. Never been young and stupid?


Yep, I have but never in a million years would consider pitching jigs like some of you. Sad and ignorant. Typical these days unfortunately.

Amazes me there isnt a "one chance and you are gone permanently" rule on the piers. I have no patience for that type of jackassery.

Suck it pier rats!:thumbsup: I'll trade ya your jig for my 50!


----------



## feelin' wright

Absolutely unacceptable to throw at any person swimming much less someone who is trying to rescue a drowning person. I hope who ever it is gets charged to the fullest extent of the law. Seems like it is going to take some dumb ass doing state time before people realize what they are doing is extremely dangerous.


----------



## MrFish

Do they have cameras on the piers?


----------



## sniperpeeps

Subscribed....been needing a good pier thread lately!


----------



## delta dooler

typical day at Navarre pier, its too bad someone with nothing to lose wasnt there to throw a couple rats into the water.....


----------



## flukedaddy

MrFish said:


> Do they have cameras on the piers?


 
They should, just to hold people accountable for their actions. I always thought Pensacola had cameras by the sheriffs sub station, so they could keep an eye out for illegal activities....Might have just been a rumor though. 

Always made me laugh when someone had enough and came on the pier to confront person responsible, and how the person's balls usually shrunk when face to face, little guys always tickled me, like they were 10ft tall while on the pier but they were actually 5'1 and could hardly see over the rail. lol.


----------



## Stressless

Standard ******* Holly Pier Rat bunch of crap supported by Pier management - glad they are changing it out.

Glad the first responders found the body and didn't get hit by the felonious assault.


----------



## HAG 90 10

*Pier*



Stressless said:


> Standard ******* Holly Pier Rat bunch of crap supported by Pier management - glad they are changing it out.
> 
> Glad the first responders found the body and didn't get hit by the felonious assault.


 
And by "supported" you mean they haven't removed the Holly Pier Rat bunch from the pier? You think new management would police it better? You clearly haven't fished piers much. The county extended the current Pier management until December 1st. Pier Inc. (Dorothy Slye and Everett Ratliff) do a great job. Barring a few managerial miscues, you won't find a better run pier locally. There are knuckleheads at every pier, condemning Navarre management for something that exists on all piers isn't right.


----------



## Downtime2

Casting on EMS or Volunteers? Those are worthless pieces of shit...not knuckleheads. Management turning the other way? Kinda goes without saying...


----------



## kahala boy

throwing jigs at boats/people ......WRONG
Dumping pier rats over................WRONG

Unfortunately, some of the most revered pier fishermen do that.
Fortunately, no rats have been tossed yet......


----------



## Kim

The big problem is that by and large people are forgetting the two golden rules. 1) Do onto others as you would have them do onto you. 2) Love thy neighbor as thyself.


----------



## lowprofile

well were they within 150ft of the pier? if so then they broke the law... no one is exempt.


----------



## Dragsmoker

lowprofile said:


> well were they within 150ft of the pier? if so then they broke the law... no one is exempt.


I guess you missed the part where it was a rescue huh?


----------



## huntnflorida

Downtime2 said:


> Casting on EMS or Volunteers? Those are worthless pieces of shit...not knuckleheads. Management turning the other way? Kinda goes without saying...


Neither of these two agencies have volunteers on there beaches. Fortunately they are paid professionals.


----------



## lowprofile

billin said:


> Trashy people destroy everything. I will never understand the mentality on the piers throwing stuff at boats,acting like A-holes to other people etc. News flash you are on a pier a public place you have no more of a right to be there than anyone in a boat or not regardless get over yourselves.


actually, they have a $7 wrist band saying they can be there...:thumbsup: and since the piers are privately operated it would be considered trespassing. pretty sure all the piers have a "stay back 150ft" sign.


----------



## KingMe!!!

lowprofile said:


> well were they within 150ft of the pier? if so then they broke the law... no one is exempt.


 Seriously....So if your house is on fire and I have to kick your door in to save you and your family from your burning house that would be breaking and entering right!!! These are the comments that make people look really ignorant these days.


----------



## lowprofile

Dragsmoker said:


> I guess you missed the part where it was a rescue huh?


guess so. i just saw they were "looking" for someone.


----------



## huntnflorida

lowprofile said:


> well were they within 150ft of the pier? if so then they broke the law... no one is exempt.


Dumbass!! Try to hinder me by injury or any other means during a rescue or emergency call, or just during my shift for that matter. You'll wind up in jail facing felony charges. That goes for all emergency workers. Absolute stupidity!


----------



## hurricanes1

Multiple swimmers were rescued and one person was found later and no the 150ft rule does not apply to us when making a rescue and or searching for someone!


----------



## lowprofile

huntnflorida said:


> Dumbass!! Try to hinder me by injury or any other means during a rescue or emergency call, or just during my shift for that matter. You'll wind up in jail facing felony charges. That goes for all emergency workers. Absolute stupidity!


Hah, way to assume buddy. all i said was the boats within 150ft were breaking the law. 

way to represent EMS.


----------



## flukedaddy

lowprofile said:


> guess so. i just saw they were "looking" for someone.


 
Dude...I can see you are not from around here, but why the hell would it matter if the persons relatives, friends, concerned citizens wanting to help, they were searching for somebody that died. Go ahead and start a thread "Navarre pier report, Dead guy ruined my fishing today. Cmon dude. 
Really no one is exempt lol.


----------



## Downtime2

lowprofile said:


> well were they within 150ft of the pier? if so then they broke the law... no one is exempt.


Where is the "boat"part? It don't make a shit if they are under the pier if a rescue is underway. You cast on em'? You need to go to jail! Period!


----------



## huntnflorida

lowprofile said:


> Hah, way to assume buddy. all i said was the boats within 150ft were breaking the law.
> 
> way to represent EMS.


I represent my agency with skills, knowledge, and ability on and off duty. There's not a single sole in my line of work who'd think that the comments I made where off color. I'm sick and tired of some people's lack of respect for others no matter there career, background, or any other reason.


----------



## lowprofile

Downtime2 said:


> Where is the "boat"part? It don't make a shit if they are under the pier if a rescue is underway. You cast on em'? You need to go to jail! Period!


 page 2 is full of "the boat part". this thread went from casting at a rescue boat to "i've cast at boats before.... oh your so horrible" to me stating a 150ft rule and now back to the rescue boat and all the CPR certified gurus getting butt hurt.


----------



## Downtime2

Yep, you right, go enforce that 150' rule during the rescue. Yepper...Uh Huh...


----------



## hurricanes1

Cpr certified gurus? Wow low profile your a class act. I invitie you to come by the station and talk to us about your issues.


----------



## huntnflorida

Inferiority complex- is a lack of self-worth, a doubt and uncertainty, and feeling of not measuring up to society's standards. It is often subconscious, and is thought to drive afflicted individuals to overcompensate, resulting either in spectacular achievement or extreme antisocial behavior.


----------



## MrFish

Even if a recreational boat is within the 150 foot, it is not up to the pier rats to enforce that policy. You should notify the proper authorities. Chunking lead will only put your stupid ass in jail. All because you are jealous that you don't have a boat.


----------



## lowprofile

do you guys even fish the piers? or just troll the pier threads?


----------



## lowprofile

hurricanes1 said:


> Cpr certified gurus? Wow low profile your a class act. I invitie you to come by the station and talk to us about your issues.


what issues? 

if i can't address them myself i'll be sure to have doc take a look.


----------



## flukedaddy

lowprofile said:


> do you guys even fish the piers? or just troll the pier threads?


You just don't know when to quite. I personally started pier fishing in 87'. Were you born yet? Your statements say you were not. You are from Cali right? it shows


----------



## hurricanes1

Yes I fish and I fish the pier and beaches.


----------



## lowprofile

flukedaddy said:


> You just don't know when to quite. I personally started pier fishing in 87'. Were you born yet? Your statements say you were not. You are from Cali right? it shows



geez a guy can't even ask a question. and no i wasn't born in '87. 

and that's good. because the last thing we need on the internet is a bunch of boat guys criticizing the pier guys.


----------



## Splittine

Dang


----------



## flukedaddy

Splittine said:


> Dang


 
I second that....Dang


----------



## below me

what pieces of shit!


----------



## Dragsmoker

lowprofile said:


> and all the CPR certified gurus getting butt hurt.


Being around the Fire service my whole life, you make me sick. Whenever you have a heart attack or get in a car wreck, then just walk yourself to the hospital. If your neighbors house is on fire then throw rocks at the "CPR Gurus" and see how well that works for ya.


----------



## Dang Dang

Dang Dang


----------



## flukedaddy

Dang Dang said:


> Dang Dang


 
LMAO:thumbup::thumbup:


You come in like beetle juice. You were summoned


----------



## Sammy

Dragsmoker said:


> Being around the Fire service my whole life, you make me sick. Whenever you have a heart attack or get in a car wreck, then just walk yourself to the hospital. If your neighbors house is on fire then throw rocks at the "CPR Gurus" and see how well that works for ya.


According to his theory his ambulance or rescue team should stop at every red light and stop sign, and follow the speed limit, then go knock on his door and ask for permition to go in. Oh, and they should take their boots off when entering.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Sammy said:


> According to his theory his ambulance or rescue team should stop at every red light and stop sign, and follow the speed limit, then go knock on his door and ask for permition to go in. Oh, and they should take their boots off when entering.


The Boots Part Is Only Required At Asian homes


----------



## Yakavelli

I just wanna say...I grew up pier fishing. I've never targeted boats who've gotten too close but I have targeted their fishing lines. I'll not hesitate to piss them off but I won't endanger them with my cast.

Casting at a rescue boat is the lowest of low. Someone should've tossed them over the rail!


----------



## delta dooler

lowprofile said:


> CPR certified gurus getting butt hurt.


LOL, I find your ignorance entertaining, I'm an EMT myself and we are far more than CPR certified gurus, much of us have extensive training such as search and rescue, HAZMAT, and fire training that we not only use while on the job, but at home as well. 1st responders and EMT's are on the scene before professional EMS services are on scene 90% of the time, and have saved countless lives. So before you start bumpin your gums you ought to think about what you are saying. :thumbsup:


----------



## ctgalloway21

pier rats gonna pier rat

most are just as bad as dam fisherman. Public fishing spots bring out the worst of the worst.


----------



## Dang Dang

http://www.navarrepress.com/news/br...ody-of-missing-swimmer-found-on-navarre-beach


----------



## MrPhoShiz

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> The Boots Part Is Only Required At Asian homes


 
bahahaha i can relate. I work in emergency medicine and if i saw someone pitching lures at SAR workers i would pitch them over the rail, then jump in and save their arse.


----------



## barefoot

Guys, I grew up on Nav. pier and have seen this sort of action for 30 yrs.
The ONLY way to stop this is:

1) Zero tolerance (you know like you have to do w/ school kids) - 1st time you're caught...1 yr. suspension from the pier
2) 2nd time - lifetime suspension
3) pursue criminal action, NOT A lawyer...but if you willing attempt to hurt or harm...might be against the law
3) if all else fails...take you $$ somewhere else and let the management know why.

You got to stand for something...otherwise you'll fall for anything!


----------



## Sammy

MrPhoShiz said:


> bahahaha i can relate. I work in emergency medicine and if i saw someone pitching lures at SAR workers i would pitch them over the rail, then jump in and save their arse.


I'd pitch that idiot over the rail and make him swim 150 yards to the rescue boat.


----------



## HAG 90 10

Downtime2 said:


> Casting on EMS or Volunteers? Those are worthless pieces of shit...not knuckleheads. Management turning the other way? Kinda goes without saying...


Wrong is wrong, call them what you will. Was the incident reported to pier management and they chose to "turn the other way" or are you assuming this? If it was reported and they did nothing then I agree that management was wrong. I'm not sure that's the case. Casting at any persons too close to the pier is wrong and the perpetrators should be dealt with.


----------



## lowprofile

delta dooler said:


> LOL, I find your ignorance entertaining, I'm an EMT myself and we are far more than CPR certified gurus, much of us have extensive training such as search and rescue, HAZMAT, and fire training that we not only use while on the job, but at home as well. 1st responders and EMT's are on the scene before professional EMS services are on scene 90% of the time, and have saved countless lives. So before you start bumpin your gums you ought to think about what you are saying. :thumbsup:


yeah so do I. HAZMAT, Confined space rescue, CPR, CLS Live tissue, radiation, chemical and Bio hazard detection and decontamination, Leak seal and package of chemical munitions etc... .training only goes so far when you have limitations of what your allowed to do on scene and unless your a Paramedic with your bag of magic the only thing you can really do is provide CPR, pump fluids and try to stabilize a victim/patient until paramedics arrive, depending on your EMT certification. 

being called a "guru" is not an insult. embrace what you know and don't try to portray yourself as something more, it can cost you your career or somebodies life or both. 

as far as calling me out about being from California, i don't see where your going with it. I've been asked where i am from hundreds of times and the only place that i claimed was the United States of America. not California, the west coast, LA or San Diego because I don't represent a state, I/We represent a country. all this labeling of "pier rats vs boaters", Floridians and snow birds is only tearing us apart. 

There are threads about boaters running each other off spots and the average reply is just "some jackass" but every thread about a guy doing something on a pier, weather it be flipping the bird, throwing iron/lead at a boat or possibly catching two cobia in a row it always turns to "those pier rats" or "those pier guys". one persons actions does not constitute the bashing of an entire group of fishermen, especially by the ones who claim to be apart of that group. 

as far as my replies, my original reply was a sarcastic remark about the kid who claimed to throw weights or lures or whatever at boats before, not the rescue boat. my other comment was due to the fact that i did not hear/read that another person was found, only that they were looking for somebody. and yes, i still stand by my comment that there is a 150ft "barrier" around the pier. 

If you really want me to stop by the station to talk just let me know. it will have to be a weekend since my schedule is 4:30am to 7pm Mon - Fri. not much time to drive over to Pensacola.


----------



## Downtime2

Why you are arguing is beyond me, but, to put it very simply. If you cast on a vessel or a person on a jetski or a kayak or paddleboard or a damn innertube.....you ought to be reprimanded. Period. Be it arrested, banned from pier, boat ticketed, boaters included.....whatever. You cannot possibly be ignorant enough to condone such behavior. Even with the 150 foot radius. To be honest, I wish the party responsible for casting on the rescuers woulda hooked a jetski or a vest or something. Enough to get them looking at the person responsible.


----------



## Breeze

I had a boat come under 3mb pier one time right where I was fishing. Went right between my lines, one line actually rubbed along the side of his boat. I didnt throw any lead at him. Thought to myself how dumb he was. He never even looked up just watched my line to make sure it didnt catch on anything. Wasnt worth my time to even bother saying anything. Now if it had been a rescue boat I would have pulled in my lines and asked if they needed any help.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Breeze said:


> I had a boat come under 3mb pier one time right where I was fishing. Went right between my lines, one line actually rubbed along the side of his boat. I didnt throw any lead at him. Thought to myself how dumb he was. He never even looked up just watched my line to make sure it didnt catch on anything. Wasnt worth my time to even bother saying anything. Now if it had been a rescue boat I would have pulled in my lines and asked if they needed any help.


:thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler

Downtime2 said:


> Why you are arguing is beyond me, .


cause he's from California, plain and simple....


----------



## barefoot

lowprofile said:


> and yes, i still stand by my comment that there is a 150ft "barrier" around the pier.


Now, that's a good idea...let's sink buoys connected together on chain in a semi-circle around the pier 150 ft. out so boats, surfers, swimmers, EMERGENCY personnel, whoever can be SURE not to get too close to the pier to disrupt the fishing.

Hey...maybe we can train flipper to stay out side of that magical 150 ft. range also...then we can FINE the pier fisherman who throw over the 150 ft. mark...this isn't a one way policy is it??

Meaning no one can come closer than 150 ft. but if we can cast further than 150 ft. it's ok???

or maybe hold the pier management accountable for policing their own.
Naw...that doesn't make good sense, why would we do that!


----------



## Waste-N-Away

20 pages


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Not an inteligent act!!!!*

After spending 30 years in the Fire/rescue biz. I can tell you that if you were slinging lead at our water rescue team and I witnessed it YOU would have found yourselves in the back of a patrol car. It is a felony to assult a Firefighter especially during the performance of his duty!
Also on a more personal note that was my son on the wave runner trying to recover the body of the poor soul who was wrapped around the leg of the pier in all that rough surf. 
Sometimes the actions of rescue personel are too late for the victim.... But I can assure you that if that had been your loved ones body getting hammered in the surf you would not impede the actions of the folks out in the surf on a recovery!!!



SHAME ON YOU!!!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Breeze Fabricators said:


> After spending 30 years in the Fire/rescue biz. I can tell you that if you were slinging lead at our water rescue team and I witnessed it YOU would have found yourselves in the back of a patrol car. It is a felony to assult a Firefighter especially during the performance of his duty!
> Also on a more personal note that was my son on the wave runner trying to recover the body of the poor soul who was wrapped around the leg of the pier in all that rough surf.
> Sometimes the actions of rescue personel are too late for the victim.... But I can assure you that if that had been your loved ones body getting hammered in the surf you would not impede the actions of the folks out in the surf on a recovery!!!
> 
> SHAME ON YOU!!!!



:thumbup1: well said sir


----------



## no woryz

Breeze Fabricators said:


> After spending 30 years in the Fire/rescue biz. I can tell you that if you were slinging lead at our water rescue team and I witnessed it YOU would have found yourselves in the back of a patrol car. It is a felony to assult a Firefighter especially during the performance of his duty!
> Also on a more personal note that was my son on the wave runner trying to recover the body of the poor soul who was wrapped around the leg of the pier in all that rough surf.
> Sometimes the actions of rescue personel are too late for the victim.... But I can assure you that if that had been your loved ones body getting hammered in the surf you would not impede the actions of the folks out in the surf on a recovery!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SHAME ON YOU!!!!


Very well said and I agree totally... thanks to you and your son for the service you provide...People in the first responder realm put themselves in harms way to serve and its shameful what happened on that pier as I hear of this story. Charges would be filed against anyone intentionally attempting to injure myself or any member of my team as we respond in a mission. 

however, it's still okay to hit golf balls at the guy in the cart on the driving range right? I mean lets not get carried away here, there is a cage on the cart..


----------



## No Stress

huntnflorida said:


> Inferiority complex- is a lack of self-worth, a doubt and uncertainty, and feeling of not measuring up to society's standards. It is often subconscious, and is thought to drive afflicted individuals to overcompensate, resulting either in spectacular achievement or extreme antisocial behavior.


DANG! You hit "it" right on the head...and I thought I was alone!!


----------



## just-a-man

lowprofile said:


> actually, they have a $7 wrist band saying they can be there...:thumbsup: and since the piers are privately operated it would be considered trespassing. pretty sure all the piers have a "stay back 150ft" sign.


Youre an idiot


----------



## Jason

Hahahaha things on youtube!!!


----------



## Contender

Man, I can't believe some of this, not that it matters whether it is EMS or a fisherman, throwing lead at someone is just wrong. I'm a pretty good shot and it would be illegal for me to shoot close to someone to "scare" them if they were trespassing. 

I wonder is the 150' boundary is legal or not? I've seen the signs, but people put up signs all the time. A cursory look through the FWC regs didn't reveal anything.


----------



## NoMoSurf

delta dooler said:


> typical day at Navarre pier, its too bad someone with nothing to lose wasnt there to throw a couple rats into the water.....


Or start throwing copper jacketed lead "jigs" back at 1500fps...


----------

